# Fatal Error: Installation ended prematurely because of an error



## Chrisafp07 (Oct 16, 2006)

OK, I recently purchased Dawn of War Gold Edition (It contains DoW and Winter Assault). When I tried to install it before it even asked for the CD Key I got this error message: Fatal Error- Installation ended prematurely due to an error. I went on THQ.com No Help! I went to Relic Forums Nothing! (but one user did try everything to solve my problem I give him credit for that) Now I called THQ's Customer Support and they say you can only speak to an automated system because they are improving their customer service. I really want to play this game and I payed good money for it. Could somebody Please Help!
Thanks!!

Chris

Here is my dxdiag save file:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/16/2006, 17:15:10
       Machine name: GAMINGMACHINE
   Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
       System Model: Dimension 3000               
               BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A02
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
             Memory: 1022MB RAM
          Page File: 291MB used, 1785MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
    DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
  DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
      Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL).  You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Music Tab: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.
        Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA
        Chip type: GeForce FX 5500
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0326&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
   Display Memory: 256.0 MB
     Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
  Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
      Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
   Driver Version: 6.14.0010.7777 (English)
      DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 3908864 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: No
  WHQL Date Stamp: None
              VDD: n/a
         Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
    Mini VDD Date: 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 3198368 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4066-11CF-D17D-0A2000C2CB35}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x0326
        SubSys ID: 0x00000000
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Revision ID: 0x00A1
      Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D 
 Deinterlace Caps: {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {212DC722-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {212DC723-3235-44A4-BD29-E1652BBCC71C}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_MedianFiltering 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
         Registry: OK
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
 D3D7 Test Result: Not run
 D3D8 Test Result: Not run
 D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Creative Sound Blaster PCI
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1274&DEV_5880&SUBSYS_80011274&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: es1371mp.sys
         Driver Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 8/17/2001 12:19:34, 40704 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Microsoft
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02
        Manufacturer ID: 65535
             Product ID: 65535
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5246 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 1/27/2005 22:31:06, 260352 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Analog Devices
         HW Accel Level: Full
              Cap Flags: 0xF5F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: Yes
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): Yes
               Registry: OK
      Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Creative Sound Blaster PCI
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: es1371mp.sys
         Driver Version: 5.01.2501.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 8/17/2001 12:19:34, 40704 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCCC

            Description: SoundMAX Digital Audio
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: smwdm.sys
         Driver Version: 5.12.0001.5246 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 1/27/2005 22:31:06, 260352 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x41
           Format Flags: 0xCCC

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
        DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
     DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
    Acceleration: n/a
           Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
                  Creative Sound Blaster PCI, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  SoundMAX Digital Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
                  Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
                  Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401 [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
        Registry: OK
     Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00B9
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB Game Device
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x079D, 0x0728
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
         Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x24D2
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 57600 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x079D, 0x0728
| | Location: USB Game Device
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03
| | Service: HidUsb
| | OEMData: 03 00 00 10 06 00 00 00
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 36224 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 20992 bytes
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 8/17/2001 16:02:20, 9600 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant game controller
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x079D, 0x0728
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_game
| | | OEMData: 03 00 00 10 06 00 00 00

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ Creative AudioPCI (ES1371,ES1373) (WDM)
| Location: PCI bus 1, device 2, function 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1274&dev_5880&subsys_80011274
| Service: es1371
| Driver: ksuser.dll, 8/4/2004 01:56:44, 4096 bytes
| Driver: ksproxy.ax, 8/4/2004 01:56:58, 130048 bytes
| Driver: ks.sys, 8/4/2004 00:15:22, 140928 bytes
| Driver: drmk.sys, 8/4/2004 00:08:00, 60288 bytes
| Driver: portcls.sys, 8/4/2004 00:15:50, 145792 bytes
| Driver: stream.sys, 8/4/2004 00:08:04, 48640 bytes
| Driver: wdmaud.drv, 8/4/2004 01:56:58, 23552 bytes
| Driver: es1371mp.sys, 8/17/2001 12:19:34, 40704 bytes
| 
+-+ Game Port for Creative 
| | Matching Device ID: *ctl7001
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 8/3/2004 23:08:22, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 52736 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 02:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 24576 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00B9
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 23040 bytes
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/17/2001 15:48:00, 12160 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/4/2004 02:01:08, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/3/2004 23:58:34, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.2180)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Juno - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 11.9 GB
Total Space: 34.6 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST340014A

      Drive: F:
 Free Space: 101.9 GB
Total Space: 114.5 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST3120814A

      Drive: D:
      Model: SONY CD-RW  CRX217E
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: DVD-16X DVD-ROM BDV316G
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 49536 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 82865G Graphics Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2572&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&10
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 10:00:54, 1302332 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:52:38, 36990 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdnt5.dll, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:52:32, 118395 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdev5.dll, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:52:22, 213274 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmdd5.dll, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:59:56, 900218 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxa32.cpa, 9/20/2005 09:26:40, 524850 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxa32.vp, 9/20/2005 09:26:40, 929 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxk32.vp, 9/20/2005 09:26:40, 58704 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igxpxs32.vp, 9/20/2005 10:14:26, 24736 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccutils.dll, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:31:12, 73728 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:32:16, 57344 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:32:16, 159744 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpph.dll, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:35:24, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:35:12, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxcfg.exe, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:35:02, 446464 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdev.dll, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:31:28, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxdo.dll, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:32:30, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:35:40, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxzoom.exe, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:08, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:32:24, 77824 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxress.dll, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:35:28, 1503232 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:20, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:36, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:36, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:36, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:38, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:38, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:31:32, 135168 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxresp.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:40, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:40, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:40, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:40, 122880 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:42, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:42, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:42, 98304 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:42, 151552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:44, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:44, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:44, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:44, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:46, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:46, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:46, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:38, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:38, 155648 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:42, 147456 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:46, 139264 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxext.exe, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:14, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxexps.dll, 3.00.0000.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:36:14, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmrem.dll, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:52:36, 49152 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iglicd32.dll, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:43:00, 2310144 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\igldev32.dll, 6.14.0010.4396 (English), 9/20/2005 09:44:50, 524288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmudlg.exe, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:00, 114688 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuARA.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:00, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuARB.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuCHS.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuCHT.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuCSY.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuDAN.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuDEU.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuELL.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuENG.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuESP.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuFIN.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:02, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuFRA.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuFRC.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuHEB.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuHUN.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuITA.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuJPN.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuKOR.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuNLD.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuNOR.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuPLK.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:04, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuPTB.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuPTG.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuRUS.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuSVE.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuTHA.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ialmuTRK.dll, 0.00.0000.0000 (English), 9/20/2005 09:37:06, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\iAlmCoIn_v4396.dll, 1.00.1000.0001 (English), 9/20/2005 09:52:34, 61440 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82865G\PE\P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2570&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DE&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&EB
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DD&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&EF
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 26624 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 57600 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 06:00:00, 7168 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24DB&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&F9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:51:52, 3328 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:59:42, 25088 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/3/2004 23:59:44, 95360 bytes

     Name: SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FD
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D4&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&E9
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D3&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D2&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&E8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:38, 20480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 142976 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:56:48, 74240 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:44, 57600 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_02\3&172E68DD&0&F8
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:58:02, 35840 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 82801EB PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_C2\3&172E68DD&0&F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:07:48, 68224 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10001028&REV_04\4&1C660DD6&0&08F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\IntelC51.sys, 2.15.0036.0000 (English), 3/6/2004 05:14:42, 1233525 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\IntelC52.sys, 4.58.0005.0000 (English), 3/6/2004 05:15:34, 647929 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\IntelC53.sys, 2.15.0036.0002 (English), 6/16/2004 04:52:40, 61157 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mohfilt.sys, 7.11.0000.0000 (English), 3/6/2004 05:13:38, 37048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\intelmoh.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 3/6/2004 05:13:26, 172032 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mhwt.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (English), 3/6/2004 05:13:12, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelCci.dll, 5.00.0000.0000 (English), 3/6/2004 05:12:56, 34293 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1050&SUBSYS_019D1028&REV_02\4&1C660DD6&0&40F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\e100b325.sys, 7.01.0012.0000 (English), 2/10/2004 22:49:14, 154112 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Prounstl.exe, 7.00.0006.0000 (English), 11/21/2003 22:26:42, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100b325.din, 6/27/2002 12:53:38, 5110 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\IntelNic.dll, 2.05.0001.0000 (English), 7/28/2003 12:55:40, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\e100bmsg.dll, 2/19/2004 00:40:00, 12288 bytes

     Name: Creative AudioPCI (ES1371,ES1373) (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1274&DEV_5880&SUBSYS_80011274&REV_02\4&1C660DD6&0&10F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:56:44, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:56:58, 130048 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:15:22, 140928 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:00, 60288 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:15:50, 145792 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 00:08:04, 48640 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.2180 (English), 8/4/2004 01:56:58, 23552 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\es1371mp.sys, 5.01.2501.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 12:19:34, 40704 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce FX 5500
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0326&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\4&1C660DD6&0&00F0
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0010.7777 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 3198368 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0010.7777 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 127043 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.00.0000.0024 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 32768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.00.0000.0024 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 32768 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0010.7777 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 3908864 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvhwvid.dll, 6.14.0010.7777 (), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 540672 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0010.7777 (English), 7/27/2005 14:11:56, 5140480 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0010.7777 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 7110656 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0010.7777 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 86016 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0010.7777 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 81920 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.10531 (English), 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 168844 bytes
   Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 7/20/2005 22:07:00, 55444 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
   ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 266240 bytes
 ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 27136 bytes
   dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 10496 bytes
    d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1179648 bytes
 d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 8192 bytes
    d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1689088 bytes
   d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 825344 bytes
 d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 590336 bytes
   d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 350208 bytes
  d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 34816 bytes
   dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 33040 bytes
  dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 23552 bytes
 dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30208 bytes
  dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 18432 bytes
   dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 3584 bytes
 dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 212480 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 83456 bytes
  dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 116736 bytes
  dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 53520 bytes
  dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 159232 bytes
 dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
   dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 394240 bytes
     joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 68608 bytes
   gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 76800 bytes
     pid.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:08:22 10624 bytes
  dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1294336 bytes
  dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 19456 bytes
   dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181760 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 71680 bytes
  dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 104448 bytes
  dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 61440 bytes
   dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35840 bytes
 dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 105984 bytes
 dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 82432 bytes
  system.dll: 1.01.4322.2032 English Final Retail 8/10/2004 14:11:14 1224704 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:53 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 2/17/2006 17:08:11 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 2/17/2006 17:08:15 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:54 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:54 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:54 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:54 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:54 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:53 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:53 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 3/24/2006 16:52:53 223232 bytes
   dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 619008 bytes
   dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1227264 bytes
 dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 2113536 bytes
   mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 924432 bytes
   mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1028096 bytes
 wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 70656 bytes
 devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 59904 bytes
  dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1125 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 498205 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 35328 bytes
 mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 148992 bytes
   msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 14336 bytes
  encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 20480 bytes
    qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3646 English Final Retail 9/15/2004 13:27:54 221184 bytes
    qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 192512 bytes
     qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 279040 bytes
    qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 385024 bytes
   qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 733696 bytes
  quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.2749 English Final Retail 8/29/2005 23:54:26 1287168 bytes
 strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3928 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 246302 bytes
 iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 199680 bytes
  ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 848384 bytes
 ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 338432 bytes
 ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 755200 bytes
 ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 183808 bytes
   ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 204288 bytes
      ks.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:15:22 140928 bytes
  ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:58 130048 bytes
  ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 01:56:44 4096 bytes
  stream.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 00:08:04 48640 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:40 5376 bytes
   mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:42 4992 bytes
 mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:42 7552 bytes
  swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/3/2004 23:58:42 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 1428480 bytes
  vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 30720 bytes
   msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 17408 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.2180 English Final Retail 8/4/2004 06:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WAV Dest Trial,0x00200000,0,0,WavD2Try.dll,1.01.0000.3463
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.1818
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Photo Story 2 Trial Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,PSSF2Try.dll,1.01.0000.3463
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.1028
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3030
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.1031
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.2180
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,5.00.0000.1029
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.1031
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0704
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.2180
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.2180
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.2180
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,10.00.0000.3646
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Sonic Cinemaster® DS VCD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,CinemasterVCDNav.dll,1.00.0000.0170
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.2180

Video Compressors:
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

Audio Capture Sources:
Creative Sound Blaster PCI,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Midi Renderers:
Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Creative Sound Blaster PCI,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Creative Sound Blaster PCI,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.2180

Audio Renderers:
Creative Sound Blaster PCI,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.1006
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: Creative Sound Blaster PCI,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
DirectSound: SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.2749

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Creative Sound Blaster MPU-401,0x00200000,11,2,,5.03.2600.2180
Creative Sound Blaster PCI,0x00200000,10,2,,5.03.2600.2180
SoundMAX Digital Audio,0x00200000,11,2,,5.03.2600.2180
```


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

try these steps:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=120411

post back if it solved or the problem still exists


----------



## Chrisafp07 (Oct 16, 2006)

ok, I tried everything except downloading the latest sound card driver and the game still doesn't even install. Many other people with the Dawn Of War Gold Edition have this problem. Please Help! Anyone?

Chris


----------

